
Physicists have 'solved' mystery of levitation - nreece
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/1559579/Physicists-have-%27solved%27-mystery-of-levitation.html
======
Goronmon
While interesting, the article is almost a year old. Have they made any
advances since this was originally written?

------
stcredzero
The article is also pretty misleading and fluffy.

------
geuis
no details. Wanted to call the writer a wanker but there's nowhere to put a
comment on the page. So I'll do it here: "Wanker"

